# Ice Thickness Database



## janddp

theileb said:


> What's the name of the lake in the southern lower? I've been giving reports around the lansing area and have been flagging them 0-3" I wonder if there is some sort of bug. Or maybe whoever gave the report hit the wrong flag. If for some strange reason someone trusted that report and ventured out the worst that would happen is they swamp their boots. If it was true every iceman in a 50 mile radius would be out on that little lake!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Emmons lake.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DeanC

This is awesome i'm just waiting to see the ice work its way down

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N1P

eyeclinic said:


> Emmons lake near Grand Rapids 6-9? I doubt it!


Must be some one testing


----------



## just tryin to fish

Should have the link as a sticky! Great work gonna be very helpful 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ronhunter2007

just tryin to fish said:


> Should have the link as a sticky! Great work gonna be very helpful
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


x2

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zachattack

nobody has been using this lately... ? it worked when people use it.


----------



## bobberbill

I've kept some lakes updated near me in St. Joe Cnty, but after the thaw you'd think someone would know there isn't 6-8" on any lake. The lake I live on just froze last night. Still 0-3"..great site


----------



## zachattack

maybe not where you are at, but up here (otsego county) we have 8-10 inches of ice on all lakes with under 30 fow


----------



## BurnsJackson

I really like this idea and this site. It beats heading out and checking first hand. I will try to keep my area (Jackson) updated each time I go out. Hope we can recover from that warm spell quickly...I'm ready to be on the ice again.


----------



## itchn2fish

Very cool. I subscribed, but will refrain from posting on it until I get out this weekend.


----------



## Crappiehunter1

Great job guys! Hopefully many more people will join! Maybe a forum on there? Stay safe all.


----------



## bobberbill

Just updated a couple lakes in St.Joe cnty. 1" shore ice, but it's only gonna get better. No one out on any local lakes yet.


----------



## lmkfish

wow, really cool idea, I set a bookmark and hope to add some ice thicknesses soon.


----------

